# Chris Kyle Day February. 2nd.



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Fly your American flag in honor of Chris Kyle...


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Agreed, Feb 2nd is now and shall forever be Chris Kyle Day.

Poor ground hog just lost his day.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Agreed, but are we flying them at full or half mast


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good question...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Short said:


> Leave the ground hog alone. Chris Kyle day should be on the third Monday in January. At least that way, my kids would have a good reason to be out of school.


 LMAO...I didn't catch that right away. To hell with the ground hog.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I looked around on the internet and yesterday Texas Governor Rick Perry declared Feb. 2nd. "Chris Kyle Day"... good it a done deal.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

for all those who wish to honor him,kudos, but I THOUGHT WE ALREADY HAD A VETERANS DAY.I agree he is an american hero, but why should he be honored above all the others who served.before you get upset and start calling me a hater of the military, think about it. if he were alive, I would bet chris kyle would agree with me. seems a bit disrespectfull to me. JMHONMNL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i dont think having a day for him is disrespectful to other vets

he is by far one of the greatest people to have ever served and done what was asked for him by his country,

his military record alone shows that he deserves this kind of honor.

i never knew him personally,but i would be willing to bet those that did know him personally,those that served with him would agree that he is worthy of this honor

i do think that if chris was alive and you asked him if he thought he was worthy of such an honor he would say no he wasnt.

but thats just because he was that kind of a person HUMBLE


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i do think that if chris was alive and you asked him if he thought he was worthy of such an honor he would say no he wasnt.
> 
> but thats just because he was that kind of a person HUMBLE
> 
> ...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

kiyote said:


> for all those who wish to honor him,kudos, but I THOUGHT WE ALREADY HAD A VETERANS DAY.I agree he is an american hero, but why should he be honored above all the others who served.before you get upset and start calling me a hater of the military, think about it. if he were alive, I would bet chris kyle would agree with me. seems a bit disrespectfull to me. JMHONMNL


 Veterans Day is for all Veterans... Chris Kyle Day is for our #1 sniper, and for what he did after...like Short said. No disrespect intended. My father killed many N. Koreans and Chinese, for your and my freedom, and there is no " Charlie Bad Day" and he could care less...


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

none intended here either but shorts response is about what I EXPECTED


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I an a vetern that put in my time just after Veitnam and before Desert Storm and feel that vets of this time do not get the credit for the time they put on when the army or other service was not apprecieated as it is now. Yes we did not put ourselves in harms way but, they were hard times in the military. Service to our country was a hard and lonely time because no one really knew what we did and cared as much. This is just my opion of what I saw and felt, would I do it again. Yes. That seems to be the way it is between each major conflict.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Politically correct....nice touch!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

mmmhmmm..


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy Chris Kyle Day !


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Happy Chris Kyle day everybody!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

Saw the movie saturday, I was blown away. I'm going to read his book soon. Man gave so much for his country, but still had so much more to give. Truly a loss.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Rather than have Chris Kyle Day, why not honor the man by giving to his cause? I don't agree that he should have a holiday for himself or his accomplishments. He was a very humble man. His love of God, country and family were his driving force. Sadly, there are a lot that have lost this attribute. Agreed, he was a great soldier and hero, but how many others gave just as much or more. I read the book, I seen the movie. The loss of his life hurt many, including myself. But he would have wanted us to forge forward and be the country that we need to be, again.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Well put JT. I will say the man was struggling with PTSD as many others including myself and he was there to help those that struggled because like someone else said it is easier to talk to someone that has been there and done that! May he rest in peace and never be forgotten by those he touched


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What they said ^ ^ ^


----------

